# Credit Card Travel Insurance - PayPal??



## TravelAmore (Jun 27, 2018)

Many travel related credit cards have travel insurance as a benefit. We plan to rent a timeshare week from an owner. We were thinking if we use PayPal to pay the rental fees to the owner, our credit card travel insurance (Chase Sapphire Reserve) would be in effect. 

Yes, we know the PayPal timeshare purchases and rentals are not covered by the PayPal security policies.

Anyone ever had the circumstance to file a claim for a vacation/timeshare rental paid for via PayPal using a credit card? 
Or, does anyone know if our plan might work?  We could not get a straight answer from Chase...


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 27, 2018)

I was on the opposite end of your situation twice. Once just a while back and the other time something like 7-8 years ago. In both cases the person renting from me paid with their credit card through PayPal. When I submit a request for payment through PayPal to a prospective renter I put the details of the stay in the request. So it says the name of the resort, dates, unit size and so on. That information makes it very clear that it is a timeshare and both the credit card companies and PayPal still stepped in. Both renters disputed the charge with their credit card company saying they didn't recognize the charge. PayPal said they were going to take the money back from me while it was being resolved but when I submitted the documentation they felt it was so conclusive they put the money back in my account right away. Usually PayPal waits to give the money back until the credit card company officially notifies them of their decision in the resolution of the claim. I've never been sure if it was an honest mistake on either renter's part or because they were trying to get away with not paying for the stay after they used it. Anyhow I submitted proof that they had used the stay, had to present a driver's license at check in as proof of their identity and had given their credit card for the temporary security deposit. I also let PayPal know that the renters had never attempted to contact me either by phone or email regarding any issues with the stay after they paid for it nor at any time following their departure from the resort. If they had they would be able to submit proof of it to the credit card company with their log of calls showing a call to my number or the emails.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't see where using PAYPAL would make any difference as to the Travel Insurance on your credit card- but these days, who knows? I mean, ultimately you are still using the credit card for payment.

I do know my credit card company (citi world) offers travel insurance on any vacation rental EXCEPT your own timeshare ownership.

Maybe try calling the credit card company again and get the right person. Also, i would think also if there is no exclusion for Pay Pal in the written policy (and I cant imagine why there would be), you are good to go, so look through it.


----------



## uop1497 (Jun 28, 2018)

I hope you do not mind I am asking questions in this thread regarding insurance coverage

I always wonder what  kind of travel insurance benefit cover by credit card company . And what insurance benefit cover by airline when buying air ticket.

I have a trip coming up and I will travel during hurricane season. My Chase credit card has trip insurance coverage if I use the card paying for air ticket , but I am not clearly understand how it actually work . At this time, I do not know if I should pay the extra coverage offer from airline.

If anyone know, please explain.

Thank you


----------



## TravelAmore (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks to you both! 
JanM - I truly appreciate you for sharing your experiences working with PayPal and a credit card company from the “other side”. Reformed the need for a signed contract and to be able to obtain resort check-in records, if needed!

Mpumilla I will try calling Chase again. Knowing PayPal does not “guarantee” transactions involving property, including vacation rentals, I wondered if that might void the insurance coverage.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2018)

uop1497 said:


> I hope you do not mind I am asking questions in this thread regarding insurance coverage
> 
> I always wonder what  kind of travel insurance benefit cover by credit card company . And what insurance benefit cover by airline when buying air ticket.
> 
> ...




Call your credit card company and ask them for a link to their policy and read it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 29, 2018)

TravelAmore said:


> Thanks to you both!
> JanM - I truly appreciate you for sharing your experiences working with PayPal and a credit card company from the “other side”. Reformed the need for a signed contract and to be able to obtain resort check-in records, if needed!
> 
> Mpumilla I will try calling Chase again. Knowing PayPal does not “guarantee” transactions involving property, including vacation rentals, I wondered if that might void the insurance coverage.
> ...




Do you even have to pay via Pay Pal? Is there another way to use the credit card to pay the owner?


----------



## uop1497 (Jun 29, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Call your credit card company and ask them for a link to their policy and read it.



Thanks to your advice, I contacted Chase and they sent me a link to read their travel protection policy


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 29, 2018)

> Do you even have to pay via Pay Pal? Is there another way to use the credit card to pay the owner?



Most private owners are not going to be set up to accept credit card payments _directly_, unless they own some kind of business.  So they have to use a middle man, like PayPal, to process the credit card payment.


----------



## am1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Never liked PayPal.  Was actually banned from them because I accepted payments for timeshare rentals.  A few issues after but I made it work.  I highly doubt Jan m's experience.  A chargeback through the credit card and PayPal rolled over.  

Answering the ops question it may work but very easy to be abused.


----------

